# Viper 5601 install - Mazda Protege 2003



## umrpoolboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Thank you for your help.

I already have the wire Sheet for the Car plus The install guide & manual for the 5601. However, I'm still coming to some issues on how to install the starter in the car. My questions are regarding the H3 Remote Start (high gauge - 8-pin) connector.

The H3 is listed as follows:
H3/1 - Ignition 1 input/output -
H3/2 - Fused (30A) Ignition 2 /Flex Relay 
H3/3 - Accessory Output 
H3/4 - Starter Output
H3/5 - Fused (30A) Ignition 1 Input
H3/6 - Ignition 2 / Flex Relay Output
H3/7 - Flex Relay Input 87A key side (if) required) of Flex Relay
H3/8 - Fused (30A) Accessory/Starter Input

Even though I have the Protege wiring sheet, I don't know how the two are suppose to match up.

Do I get to ignore the other Ignition wires because the protoge only has a single Ignition Wire? How do I handle the fact that there are 2 Accessory wires in the Protege Ignition harness? 

Will I need additional hardware (resistors or relays) to add into the system?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

If the car has only 1 igintion then alls you need to connect is the Vipers Ignition 1 to that. No need to connect the Vipers Ignition 2... just tape the end. The accessory connection is to allow the climate controls (heater and a/c) to operate after a remote start. So figure out which one powers that stuff and connect it. Probably can leave the other disconnected.




umrpoolboy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> ...


----------



## umrpoolboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, I have most of the 5301 Installed. However, I am unable to get the car to remote start.

The Viper box does kick on when I hit the remote button (I.e. no error message is shown in flashing parking lights). The sytem will then try to remote start the car, 3 times, at 5 second intervals. The parking lights flash once each time the system kicks on.

Checking the voltages - The starter output ((H3/4 - violet) line shown a slight drop in voltage (around -10mV (as in a negative voltage)). The same voltage tap shows 12 V when starting the car Via the ignition (showing strong wire connection).

The only thing the manual says is to double check the wiring connections and make sure the wait to start line (H2/7) is not grounded.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------

